

Ask HN: How to get started with making a twitter app? - quizbiz

I want to make an app that scans twitter for content, even based on their search. How do I go about that? I am a designer so I don't have much experience with engineering but I'm willing to learn I just don't know where to start.<p>If anyone is a programmer that has the time and wants to partner with me, hit me an email. I'm excited about the idea but I could really use help with executing it. It involves connecting people that express things with people that can provide solutions to them.
======
kamme
It depends on how you want to work, user based or just in general.

You can get all tweets from a specific person (this would be handy for a
website where you sign up for) with a certain keyword, or just get them all
and scan server side.

On the other hand, you can for example scan for popular developers hashtags
(like #ruby, #php, #linux, etc) or just request recent tweets and scan for
what you need. These 2 solutions would be perfect for a general scan.

I'm currently working with the twitter api for a small personal project and
it's pretty flexible, you have quite a lot of possibilities...

------
chaosprophet
In essence your trying to build a talent marketplace using twitter???
Something like an elance on twitter??? Sounds like an idea worth trying out.

I havent worked with the twitter API yet, but I guess you should read through
the API documentation first. That should give you a foot in the door.

